# Spielerwechsel



## bluedevil (11. Jul 2005)

HI! Kann mit einer sagen, wie ich jetzt z.B. bei meinem memorykarten speil nen spielerwechsel machen kann?
So, dass Sich Spieler 1 und Spieler2 halt nach , was wei ich, jedem zug abwechseln. BRauche dringend HILFE!!!!


----------



## Nova (11. Jul 2005)

Hallo,

Wo liegt denn das Problem?
Der 1. Spieler versucht ein Pärchen zu finden
Fall1: er schafft es => Spieler darf nochmal
fall2: er schafft es nicht => anderer Spieler ist an der Reihe


mfg
Christian


----------



## Soulfly (11. Jul 2005)

Benutze drei Spieler Objekt

Player spieler1;
Player spieler2;
Player akt_spieler; //Aktueller Spieler


alles wird akt_spieler angewendet.
Du musst halt immer beim wechsel eine zuweisung machen.


----------



## Dukel (12. Jul 2005)

```
int spielerWechsel(int spieler){
if(spieler==spieler1){
spieler = spieler2
return spieler
}else{
spieler = spieler1
return spieler
}
}
```


----------



## neXyon (12. Jul 2005)

Achtung: Ich würd das spiel nicht Memory nennen, oder ihm einen Namen geben in dem Memory enthalten is (zB JMemory), da der Name Memory rechtlich geschützt ist. Es hat schon einige Firmen und auch Privatepersonen gegeben, die es erwischt hat :-|

Mfg


----------



## The_S (13. Jul 2005)

Guter Hinweis, weißt du ob Tetris und 4 gewinnt auch geschützt sind? Wenn ja hab ich nämlich ein Problem :x


----------



## T1M (13. Jul 2005)

also, wenn er recht hat, hast du ein problem ...


----------



## The_S (13. Jul 2005)

Mist, dann weiß ich scho, was ich heute mach, wenn ich daheim bin ... :x *grumel*


----------

